# why are you online late at night?



## deew (11 Jul 2008)

Just wondering why people are online at this hour of the night? I see a number of people viewing posts.
Me.. because at the moment Im living up on the top of a hill,beside a forest and the broadband connection is excellent at this time.
deew


----------



## NickyK (11 Jul 2008)

Just out of work and can't sleep


----------



## Godfather (11 Jul 2008)

I'm online late in Dublin time because I'm ahead 9 hours here in Australia!


----------



## MandaC (11 Jul 2008)

I am always online late at night because I am a major insomniac!


----------



## PM1234 (11 Jul 2008)

I think some people don't log out so they appear to be online when they are not.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2008)

PM1234 said:


> I think some people don't log out so they appear to be online when they are not.


Sometimes when I return to some browsers on some machines on some internet links I am still logged in. On others it times out as expected. I don't understand why.


----------



## sandrat (11 Jul 2008)

i blame the internet


----------



## Pique318 (11 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Sometimes when I return to some browsers on some machines on some internet links I am still logged in. On others it times out as expected. I don't understand why.



That'll be cookies for ya.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> That'll be cookies for ya.


 
Milk & cookies late at night yum !


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2008)

Pique318 said:


> That'll be cookies for ya.


Yes - but the cookies should expire after a certain period of time and the end user experience should not really differ from one machine/browser/internet connection to another.


----------



## LDFerguson (11 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Milk & cookies late at night yum !


 
http://sanseverything.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/cookie-monster3.jpg


----------



## Guest117 (11 Jul 2008)

Hey LD   --- where'd you get that photo of me ?


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Jul 2008)

I'm a night owl. I can usually read the Examiner online once its gone past midnight. Some nights its up earlier than others. The obits don't seem to be updated until much later.


----------



## NicolaM (11 Jul 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> The obits don't seem to be updated until much later.


You're not _really_ 22 are you Ash?


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Jul 2008)

Its quite a while since I saw 22 !!! Yes that age group hardly know the meaning of the word!


----------



## sandrat (11 Jul 2008)

im usually up feeding baby changing baby soothing baby walking baby around etc and then once baby is fast asleep im wide awake


----------



## Welfarite (15 Jul 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> The obits don't seem to be updated until much later.


 

In the dead of night....?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jul 2008)

Browsing the web looking for stiffs, eh?


----------



## Ash 22 (15 Jul 2008)

It's not that I'm an avid funeral goer, far from it but I don't want some day to be asking somebody how is their mother only to find out she's 6 feet under.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2008)

Why not? I doubt that too many people would take offence in such circumstances. I certainly would not.


----------



## REMFAN (16 Jul 2008)

Insomniac.


----------



## Ash 22 (16 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why not? I doubt that too many people would take offence in such circumstances. I certainly would not.


 
I know it happened me onetime that I asked a neighbour how his mother was and I had actually forgotton that she was dead. I felt really bad, hopefully he did'nt. Its not too bad if they live away but if its somebody near you it can be a bit different.  Maybe everybody isn't as considerate as you ClubMan.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Jul 2008)

My excuse is just that I'm very old and feel it today  [broken link removed]


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Jul 2008)

Wife and kids abroad, me home alone, so the nice kind people on Askaboutmoney are the only people I have to talk to.  Sniff.


----------



## galwegian44 (17 Jul 2008)

Some cookies are non-expiring (beware!) and you can manage cookies in the browser so each machine/browser/internet connection may be configured differently.



ClubMan said:


> Yes - but the cookies should expire after a certain period of time and the end user experience should not really differ from one machine/browser/internet connection to another.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (19 Jul 2008)

I just got back from France earlier today and after two weeks of no internet I'm enjoying a bit of a browse.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jul 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Wife and kids abroad, me home alone, so the nice kind people on Askaboutmoney are the only people I have to talk to.  Sniff.



Ah, poor Macaulay Culkin home alone


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Jul 2008)

sueellen said:


> Ah, poor Macaulay Culkin home alone


 
Funny when I look at that link - that was the exact expression on my face when it dawned on me that I'd have to cook for myself.  But then I remembered there's always take-aways.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> Some cookies are non-expiring (beware!) and you can manage cookies in the browser so each machine/browser/internet connection may be configured differently.


I know how cookies work. My confusion stems from the fact that from a login point of view _AAM _seems to bahave differently for me on different computers, browsers, internet links etc. On my home laptop it seems to keep me logged in all the time. On most or all other platforms my login eventually expires and I have to log in again after a period of inactivity.


----------

